

Linear Web Design: info - design - code - benblodgett
http://sitecollab.com/web-design-process/

======
mundizzle
This article describes an outdated process.

"Adjusting round corners for a button in photoshop is easier then[sic]
adjusting border-radius in css"

Actually, in CSS it couldn't be more simple... border-radius: 5px;

This makes me wonder if the author thinks we should be chopping images for
rounded corners?

"This process is executed in a linear fashion starting with information and
ending in code, but requires iteration loops at each step."

A good web design process is an active collaboration between designers and
developers, not hand offs. I'm a firm believer that design should be coded
early and often in order to uncover design issues that can't be detected on
paper.

It's fine to break things out into steps, however, they should be iterated as
a whole instead of individually. This way issues found in one step have a
chance to feedback into previous steps.

~~~
Silhouette
> "Adjusting round corners for a button in photoshop is easier then[sic]
> adjusting border-radius in css"

Yes, I got to that, and gave up. Anyone who can write that seriously is
clearly at best a beginner skill level in both Photoshop and modern CSS.
Anyone who can advocate a waterfall model is, as you say, severely out of date
in their understanding of effective development processes (or building the
software for very specific types of project where it actually works, but real
web development projects are unlikely to ever be among them). And in
particular, anyone who advocates mocking everything up in detail in Photoshop
before writing any HTML/CSS if you need to produce fluid/responsive designs is
simply having a laugh.

~~~
benblodgett
Your point makes sense when talking about developing software, however the
article is in reference to planning a restaurant website for a client.

Try implementing an agile strategy with a sushi restaurant owner, or for that
matter an attorney, dermatologist, or chiropractor. That would be a laugh.

B2B web design services struggle with showing tangible deliverables, a
waterfall approach is the best way to keep the client satisfied and scope
within your spec.

~~~
Silhouette
Sorry, but I've never accepted that argument. No Photoshop mock-up is going to
represent exactly what all of your client's visitors are going to see anyway.
Are you really going to make multiple Photoshop mock-ups showing different
responsive designs or how a fluid layout looks at different window sizes, and
then two or three variations of each using different anti-aliasing settings to
simulate how the text will appear on different OS/browser combinations?

Meanwhile, you can show your clients a static page using HTML+CSS just as
easily as one using Photoshop, and they will see how it actually looks. And
you can still change border radius in CSS more easily than the hassle of
working on rounded corners in Photoshop, which still defeats the entire
premise of that part of the article.

